# Training in Dugway Proving Grounds, Utah



## fmrMTNsoldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw this over on PS.com so I thought I would post it over here for those of you that don't get around. I do love how Lara Logan gave credit for their training to Obama's "new strategy".:uhh:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/...eaturedPost-PE


----------



## Ravage (Jul 15, 2009)

"Page not found" :uhh:


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 15, 2009)

Same thing here, page not found.


----------



## fmrMTNsoldier (Jul 15, 2009)

*sorry about that....*

try this link

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=5160173n


----------



## Centermass (Jul 15, 2009)

Know that area all too well. Lunch at the Ditto Diner....lol

Hope they don't have a run in with the guys in the white suits........:confused:


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 15, 2009)

fmrMTNsoldier said:


> ... I do love how Lara Logan gave credit for their training to Obama's "new strategy".:uhh:



Heaven forbid, there were any intelligent decisions before his ascent!  

LL


----------



## Ravage (Jul 15, 2009)

MH-47G


----------



## Ravage (Jul 15, 2009)

Man to land a big bird like that in a compound MUST take skill, daring and plain old BALLS !

I mean even if its a big black bus on a black sky, its still a big trarget....


----------



## Ajax (Jul 24, 2009)

You said Old Balls.  Haha!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 24, 2009)

Shows what you are thinking about


----------

